# Norman's Lampeye



## thlim (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone knows about Norman's Lampeye? 
my friend told me that they are not killyfish but google says they are.. ???
which one is correct? also where can i get them? i went to many stores, they just had some lampeyes, but not norman's.. :Cry:


----------



## thlim (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.trilbytropicals.com/normani_lampeye_killi.jpg
this is how they look like.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe your friend thought you were talking about the Lampeye Tetra (probably what the stores have). 

I'm not sure where you'd find the Norman's lampeye. There is a killifish society or forum somewhere, but I'm not certain where to get info on it.


----------

